# Calipers or just bushings?



## Dario (Feb 2, 2007)

Do you use calipers when turning or just rely on your bushings for fit?


----------



## Firefyter-emt (Feb 2, 2007)

Rely on bushings only?? Heck the kits them self don't always match new bushings let alone worn ones... I suppose if I were selling them in mass overseas and using a duplicator jig I would go by bushings only, but since I don't I guess I will make the pens fit togather properly. [}]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 2, 2007)

Dario,  you need one more category that fits between 1 and 2.  I use calipers, but not all the time.  In other words, we need some waffle room. []


----------



## Dario (Feb 2, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> <br />Dario,  you need one more category that fits between 1 and 2.  I use calipers, but not all the time.  In other words, we need some waffle room. []



William,

Done but the first (5) votes are now a bit out of whack (not sure if they all still belong to item 1).


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 2, 2007)

I've used just about everything to get that perfect fit...   Calipers, Micrometer, Wrenchs (SAE and Metric), Home Made Gauges...

Ended up making Sanding Bushings out of Corian.  Once I get within size with Turning, I then use the Sanding Bushings to get down to final dimension, checking often.  

An added benefit is you don't have transfer from bushing to wood...


----------



## GaryMGg (Feb 2, 2007)

I've used calipers (Eldi's from my bicycle mechanic days) on occassion, particularly while making my first cigar 'cause I didn't have the bushings. I made some using the calipers to get the ID and OD correct so that I could make the pen. Making the bushings took longer than making the pen. []
Anyway, y'all have just given me some new insights. Now, where can I get a little material to make bushings for sanding and finishing?


----------



## beathard (Feb 2, 2007)

I use bushings for slim line production items I am going to sell for $20 or less.  I do this for speed.  The fit is pretty good.  I use use a digital caliper for everything else.


----------



## TellicoTurning (Feb 2, 2007)

I usually buy the bushing for a new kit, so I have pretty good collection, still use calipers to check the parts against the bushings and to watch my fittings.. I've made a few pens without the correct bushing, just using the calipers to match to the kits.


----------



## bob393 (Feb 3, 2007)

I use what works. 
For B2B slimlines, bushings are fine as long as they are not to worne out.
I can't turn a fountain pen without a caliper or some other gauge and have it fit.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Feb 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Dario_
> <br />
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks, Dario.  This way I have an excuse for the pens that don't turn out well! []


----------



## Marc Phillips (Feb 3, 2007)

Thanks for the poll Dario []

What I have gained by asking all the questions and seeing the results of the poll so far is quite a lot actually... 

It tells me that the pen turners who do great work simply do what is necessary to make the pen as "perfect" as possible... it's more of a mindset than anything else... I really wasn't paying that much attention to the matching of the wood to the kit, concentrating on all the other aspects of turning the pen... Now I will take as much care as possible to make the wood match the kit.... using bushings and calipers and, more importantly, putting the importance of getting the fit right high on my priorities when I turn...


----------



## jwoodwright (Feb 3, 2007)

We all make pens and want them to be the very best.  I use Techniques that I've "borrowed" and some out-of-the-blue...  This is where the IAP shines.  We all belong and we share.


----------



## Kemosabe62 (Feb 4, 2007)

When I voted I had not used calipers for anything. I at the same time received my digital calipers in only using to make my own bushings from some corian. This is my original intent, although eventually may use them to turn blanks down only using the calipers.


----------



## GBusardo (Feb 7, 2007)

Digital calipers are right up there with one of my best "cheap" purchases. Sometimes I do just use the bushings, but more and more I am relying on the calipers. They are a (almost) must to make your own bushings also. By the way, if anyone out there does not have a digital caliper, HF has them cheap and they look just like the ones Lee Valey sells for about 50 bucks.


----------



## stevers (Feb 8, 2007)

I use calipers from time to time, to check bushings for ware, to turn tenons or on higher end work. I don't use calipers on every pen. Just doesn't seem necessary.


----------

